# Blakemore Reel Magic. Product review.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been using Blakemore Reel Magic for about 4 years. In this tme I've noticed that line casts better, lasts longer and I have fewer snarls. This isn't a product I would normally buy because I've always thought line straight from the manufacturer was good enough. Well, the right line.

I found a partial can on the bank once and sprayed my reel with it. I can't say I was absolutely astounded but at least favorably impressed. Since then, I have bought several cans and pump bottles. I spray my line occasionally.

Last week I noticed another plus for Reel Magic. While changing line on 3 old reels that had been sprayed with Reel Magic, I noticed that there was absolutely no corrosion on the aluminum spools. That is a huge plus to me. The reels also showed markedly less corrosion than I've seen previously. That has gotta be due to the Reel Magic.

Barnacle Bills Tackle went out of business this week and had everything for 30% off. They already had better prices than anybody else in the area so I bought a Penn Fierce 2000 and a Penn Sargus 4000. 

After loading the new reels with line I sprayed them with a heavy dose of Reel Magic. Next I tied the line to the fence and ran it all off then reeled it back onto the reels under pressure. When I got to the end of the line I was surprised to see that the Reel Magic had penetrated all the way to the bottom of the spool. This may not happen with old line, though.

Reel Magic may not be a cure all but it has done great things for me.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Works as well on both braid and mono?


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:Try this!!!!! http://www.lineandlure.com/saltwater/
This stuff is GREAT!!!! It's also great to spray on your tackle after fishing. It neutralizes the saltwater and keeps your stuff looking great as well!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I use reel magic and KVDs Line and Lure conditioner which is the same as the one knowphish posted but for freshwater. They work great in deed, also good for your eyelets on your rods and the rollers on stand-up rods as well as for your tools(pliers, cutters, etc)


----------

